# Free Havanese Southern California



## Anna6

I noticed this little cutie on craigslist.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/3608273808.html


----------



## RitaandRiley

OMG, I'd take him in a second but I'm clear across the country!


----------



## Anna6

Isn't it always like that?


----------



## Suzi

Havanese rescue should go pick him up. Just to make sure he gets placed in a really good home.


----------



## emichel

Poor Fish Stick, what a sweetie. I hope (assume?) that HRI monitors Craigslist, so this little guy gets into a good loving home.


----------



## lfung5

OMG! Guys leave this one alone. I tried to be nice and warn the guy about people taking free dogs and selling them for animal testing. He texted me and told me to **** off and mind my own business. he called me the C word etc etc. This guys is clearly white trash. BEWARE! I feel bad for the dog but this guy is mentally not sound. he even called me to tell me off! How strange are people!


----------



## Anna6

lfung5 said:


> OMG! Guys leave this one alone. I tried to be nice and warn the guy about people taking free dogs and selling them for animal testing. He texted me and told me to **** off and mind my own business. he called me the C word etc etc. This guys is clearly white trash. BEWARE! I feel bad for the dog but this guy is mentally not sound. he even called me to tell me off! How strange are people!


Boy I am sorry I even posted about the little dog. It seemed like two daughters trying to find a good home for ther grandfather''s doggie. I am so sorry you had to go through that and poor dog too for having owners like that. What is wrong with people.


----------



## dodrop82

Really...Wow...that breaks my heart! My God I hate dirt bags....I showed my boyfriend in an effort to try to save him....


----------



## emichel

What is wrong with people? Sadly, the answer to that would fill a thick book. It just kills me that innocent dogs -- human children as well, of course -- are at the mercy of this kind of person. It's painful to be reminded, yet again, but you were right to post it, Anna. It might have saved this little dog, and was worth a try.


----------



## Ewokpup

Just texted 'farel or lynda, is fish stick still abailalve'. They wrote back no, and asked who I was. I explained that the post said to ask for those people. They said he wasn't available at this time. I asked if there was a chance he would be later or did he already have a home. They wrote back that they changed their mind. 

Kinda weird...but hope true dog is okay. 

Does HRI have people in SoCal that can go pick up dogs? 

I have been thinking of applying to be a foster....although there is one sweet little Hav in Texas named Bear my husband and I have been discussing filling out an application for.


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> Really...Wow...that breaks my heart! My God I hate dirt bags....I showed my boyfriend in an effort to try to save him....


 What did he say? Its been awhile since you asked for another Havanese.


----------



## dodrop82

LOL, Suzi! That's what you think! My breeder had a new batch of Boo siblings, and I really wanted one of the little boys! At that time, Chris said if we were gonna actually go for three, we should rescue, rather then get another puppy...which is why I showed this dog to him....but Cali is alittle far away...and three isn't very realistic either...but ya never know about me...I've had as many as 4 in the past...


----------



## lfung5

No worries. I wish I could play his VM to you guys. It was insane. He was cursing every other word! His text messages where even worse. He called me an Echo terrorist!?


----------



## Ewokpup

dodrop82 said:


> LOL, Suzi! That's what you think! My breeder had a new batch of Boo siblings, and I really wanted one of the little boys! At that time, Chris said if we were gonna actually go for three, we should rescue, rather then get another puppy...which is why I showed this dog to him....but Cali is alittle far away...and three isn't very realistic either...but ya never know about me...I've had as many as 4 in the past...


There are have that turn up on petfinder all over the country. HRI and HALO have some too. I know because I keep looking..I want our next dog to be a hav, and my husband wants to rescue.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Ewokpup said:


> Just texted 'farel or lynda, is fish stick still abailalve'. They wrote back no, and asked who I was. I explained that the post said to ask for those people. They said he wasn't available at this time. I asked if there was a chance he would be later or did he already have a home. They wrote back that they changed their mind.
> 
> Kinda weird...but hope true dog is okay.
> 
> Does HRI have people in SoCal that can go pick up dogs?
> 
> I have been thinking of applying to be a foster....although there is one sweet little Hav in Texas named Bear my husband and I have been discussing filling out an application for.


Bear would be a wonderful addition to your family. Have you seen the video with his favorite quacking ducky?

Regarding HRI, several of us, including Lynda, responded to the craigslist ad and got similar responses to our offers of help for this dog. The response I received was, "Go F*~% yourself. "

I am not even sure they were trying to give away Grandpa's Havanese. I think there was something else going on.

Oh, yes, we do have some Southern California volunteers would would have been able to help had the owner contacted HRI. We can use more volunteers in California and other states. Please consider volunteering. Thanks for letting me make a little pitch. More to come in a new thread.


----------



## lfung5

Maybe some kind of scam. They guy left me a nasty message telling me to go F#%$ myself too. He called me the C word, B*%#ch word, etc.
The last test I got said he cooked the dog up and ate him.....sick person.


----------



## Ewokpup

StarrLhasa said:


> Bear would be a wonderful addition to your family. Have you seen the video with his favorite quacking ducky?
> 
> Regarding HRI, several of us, including Lynda, responded to the craigslist ad and got similar responses to our offers of help for this dog. The response I received was, "Go F*~% yourself. "
> 
> I am not even sure they were trying to give away Grandpa's Havanese. I think there was something else going on.
> 
> Oh, yes, we do have some Southern California volunteers would would have been able to help had the owner contacted HRI. We can use more volunteers in California and other states. Please consider volunteering. Thanks for letting me make a little pitch. More to come in a new thread.


I love the video with the duck! Bama looks around thinking the duck toy is here somewhere.

Do you need volunteers besides foster?

I did start to fill out the application on my iPad, but then something happened and the page reloaded and everything I typed was gone. 
Where in Texas is Bear? We would want to see if he and Bama got along in person of course. He is so adorable...


----------



## StarrLhasa

Ewokpup said:


> I love the video with the duck! Bama looks around thinking the duck toy is here somewhere.
> 
> Do you need volunteers besides foster?
> 
> I did start to fill out the application on my iPad, but then something happened and the page reloaded and everything I typed was gone.
> Where in Texas is Bear? We would want to see if he and Bama got along in person of course. He is so adorable...


I don't know where in Texas Bear is being fostered. Once you apply, you will be given your State Contact's e-mail address, and you will be able to ask that question of her.

Do you have a desktop or standard laptop computer in addition to your iPad? I would try the application of on a desktop or laptop computer instead. Good luck with your application.

Here is a list of Some of the thinks HRI volunteers do:

What do HRI Volunteers do? There is nothing they don't do! A few ways our volunteers help HRI include:

quilting squares for the HRI Quilt Fundraiser
coordinating the fabrication of the quilt
selling quilt tickets
maintaining the HRI stores
taking pictures of foster dogs and quilt squares for store items and publicity
communicating HRI news to local HCA clubs
posting pictures and write-ups of our foster dogs on Petfinder
designing and maintaining the HRI website
creating databases for tracking dogs and people who support HRI
coordinating dog transports
driving a leg of a transport
fostering
checking on dogs in shelters
helping HRI maintain its financial records
being available to counsel someone about a dog behavior issue
helping HRI with fundraising efforts
writing policies, procedures and educational info for other volunteers
educating the public by setting up booths at local pet expos or shows
coordinating an online auction to raise funds
creating a slideshow or video for youtube or educational venues
serving as a board member and/or officer
providing financial support to HRI
doing home visits for potential foster homes or adopters
doing reference checks for volunteers and prospective adopters
using their personal network of friends to help us find people to pull a dog, or do a home visit
storing things for HRI - like leashes, collars, bellybands, etc
generating donations of items from businesses or individuals for our foster dogs or for auctions and fundraisers
working on the newsletter committee
grooming dogs in foster care
providing moral support and camaraderie to other volunteers as they share their successes and challenges with HRI dogs.

Skills Required to Volunteer: Enthusiasm, a love for Havanese, time and energy! If you review the list of what HRI Volunteers do, you'll see that we have people who sew, have computer skills or accounting skills, knowledge of Havanese, knowledge of dog training, knowledge of medical and behavioral issues, communication skills, work skills related to fundraising and writing grants, the ability to open their hearts to a dog in need of a foster home, time to help with reference checks, some space in their home for items for our HRI foster dogs, and compassion and love for this breed and the other people involved in rescue.


----------



## Laurief

Jeez Linda - that is disgusting! I wonder what is up with them???

From looking at the picture, I think that if he is Havanese, he is a mix. He looks like he has Lhaso in him. 

Obviously from the responses, the poor pup is no longer available, or I wonder - was he ever available! 

I hope you dont have to change your phone number Linda


----------



## Suzi

If someone says they ate a dog wouldn't the city animal control be someone to contact?


----------



## lfung5

I agree Laurie. His coat doesn't look Havanese. It looks much coarser.

Suzi,
I hope he was joking, but who knows with this guy....


----------



## Ewokpup

StarrLhasa said:


> I don't know where in Texas Bear is being fostered. Once you apply, you will be given your State Contact's e-mail address, and you will be able to ask that question of her.
> 
> Do you have a desktop or standard laptop computer in addition to your iPad? I would try the application of on a desktop or laptop computer instead. Good luck with your application.
> .


My laptop has been acting up, so I will have to hop on my husband's...and I can upload pics of Bama while I'm at it.

A little nervous to apply. Don't want to get my hopes up. We recently had fallen in love with a poodle mix with special needs that a local rescue group had on their website, filled out the application, only to find out he was already being adopted. There was a hav mix we saw on petfinder that was local, but her foster family had decided to adopt her. 
Is it a long application process?


----------



## StarrLhasa

Ewokpup said:


> My laptop has been acting up, so I will have to hop on my husband's...and I can upload pics of Bama while I'm at it.
> 
> A little nervous to apply. Don't want to get my hopes up. We recently had fallen in love with a poodle mix with special needs that a local rescue group had on their website, filled out the application, only to find out he was already being adopted. There was a hav mix we saw on petfinder that was local, but her foster family had decided to adopt her.
> Is it a long application process?


Is it a long application process? I would have to say it depends. If the potential adoptive family is the right home for the dog (which is how HRI looks at things - it's all about the dogs), then the process could go rather quickly.

Usually the Foster parent will review applications and either the Foster or the state Contact will contact the applicant to discuss the dog and the applicant's situation.

Then, there are 4 References to be checked plus your Veterinarian is also contacted (so have the names and telephone numbers of your references ready before you start your application), and a Home Visit needs to take place before an adoption can go through. Those are the basic steps.

I hope it works out for you and whichever pup you hope to adopt.


----------



## Brady's mom

Ewokpup said:


> My laptop has been acting up, so I will have to hop on my husband's...and I can upload pics of Bama while I'm at it.
> 
> A little nervous to apply. Don't want to get my hopes up. We recently had fallen in love with a poodle mix with special needs that a local rescue group had on their website, filled out the application, only to find out he was already being adopted. There was a hav mix we saw on petfinder that was local, but her foster family had decided to adopt her.
> Is it a long application process?


I would certainly put your application in! If it doesn't work out with Bear, perhaps another one will be the right fit! I volunteer and foster with HRI. I had a great little foster who two families fell in love with! We had to pick one family for him, but we were able to find another havanese that was a perfect fit for family #2 within a few weeks. You never know. It is certainly worth filling out the application and getting in touch with your state contact.


----------



## Ewokpup

So I filled out the application. And the volunteer application, and the skills checklist. Just have to sign the volunteer form and send it in now. 
It's funny, as I went through the skills checklist I realized I have done much of that stuff before back when I worked for a non profit. But it was oh so long ago. 

Well, now I will just try to forget about it until I hear something.


----------

